# Suche hochwertige Tastatur mit echtem USB 2.0 Hub



## Nickel (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Da aufgrund einiger Umbauten in meinem Gehäuse mein interner USB Anschluss zum Frontpanel des USB Gehäuses versperrt ist, suche ich aktuell eine hochwertige Tastatur mit echtem USB 2.0 Hub, damit ich weiterhin externe Festplatten anschliessen kann ohne hinter das Gehäuse zu krabbeln. Meine 4 Jahre alte Razer Tarantula hat nur USB 1.1  Einen seperaten USB Hub möchte ich mir nicht zulegen, hab eh schon genug Kabel hier rumfliegen und außerdem zicken 1-2 Tasten meiner Tarantula eh schon...

Nach etwas googlen konnte ich eigentlich nur von der Logitech G19 erfahren, dass sie 100% einen USB 2.0 Hub hat. Allerdings habe ich in der Vergangenheit fast ausschliesslich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Logitech Produkten gesammelt.

Ich suche daher nach Alternativen. Meine sonstigen Anforderungen:

- hochwertiges schwarzes Design, das Design meiner Tarantula z.B. gefällt mir nach wie vor
- Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht notwendig, falls aber vorhanden nur in blau
- auf irgendwelche Makro Tasten lege ich keinen Wert

Wäre für jeden Hinweis auf passende Tastaturen mit 100%igen USB 2.0 Hub dankbar

MfG,

Nickel


----------



## Lexx (21. Juni 2011)

sieh mal hier -> KLICK

die ersten 8 treffer.. 

und tschüss


----------



## Nickel (21. Juni 2011)

Niemand Empfehlungen zu guten Gamer-Tastaturen, die einen USB 2.0 Hub inklusive haben (außer Logitech G19)?

Die neuen mechanischen Tastaturen fallen ja in der Regel raus weil sie für PS/2 Anschluss konzeptioniert wurden, die von mir benutzten/bekannten hatten immer nur USB 1.1 (alle Razer Modelle, G15, MS Reclusa usw)


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (21. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit der Saitek V.7 Keyboard? 
Die hat quasi eine Usb-Verlängerung. 2 USB-Kabel werden an dern PC angeschlossen.
Ist nicht blau beleuchtet, beleuchtung lässt sich jedoch abschalten mit einer direkten taste auf der Tastatur.

Cyborg V.7 Keyboard

MfG Palim.


----------



## Nickel (21. Juni 2011)

PalimPalim0815 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Saitek V.7 Keyboard?
> Die hat quasi eine Usb-Verlängerung. 2 USB-Kabel werden an dern PC angeschlossen.
> 
> Cyborg V.7 Keyboard
> ...



Danke für den Tip, sowas suche ich prinzipiell. 

Die Idee mit einem durchgeschliffenen USB 2.0 Anschluss ist spitze, leider sagt mir das Saitek Keyboard ansich nicht wirklich zu, vor allem optisch halt (hässlich )


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das ist die einzige, bei der das so geregelt ist. 
Ich denke dann bleibt fast nur noch eine Logitech à la G110/G510. 

MfG Palim.


----------



## 4Kerner (21. Juni 2011)

Falls dich die Lautstärke der mechanischen Cherry MX-Blue Taster nicht stören, erhältst du sowohl eine hochwertige als auch eine mit einem USB2.0-Hub ausgestattete Tastatur. Hier ein Test von mir:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...iew-das-keyboard-model-s-professional-de.html


----------



## s|n|s (22. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung wofür die Geschwindigkeit von USB2.0 an einer Tastatur gut sein soll. 

Finde auch keine Tastatur, die angibt, volles USB2.0 zu verlängern. Vielleicht TTeSports Meka G1


----------



## Nickel (22. Juni 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wofür die Geschwindigkeit von USB2.0 an einer Tastatur gut sein soll.
> 
> Finde auch keine Tastatur, die angibt, volles USB2.0 zu verlängern. Vielleicht TTeSports Meka G1



Wird benötigt zum komfortablen Anschluss von externen Festplatten, siehe oben 

Die Meka G1 gefällt mir in jeder Hinsicht, danke für den super Tip!! Wird nächste Woche bestellt  Beim durchlesen einiger Reviews der Meka G1 konnte dann auch endlich mein Anliegen beantwortet werden hinsichtlich vollem USB 2.0 Speeds:

Thermaltake Meka G1 Gaming Keyboard Review » Page 5 - Testing HD Tune & File Transfer - Overclockers Club


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Juni 2011)

Mit der Meka G1 kaufst du auf jeden Fall was besseres als die Dinger von Logitech oder den Taiwan Plastikbarrock von Saitek.


----------



## Fleshless91 (22. Juni 2011)

Hab sie selber und bin mehr als zufrieden .
Also die Meka g1

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Juni 2011)

Hm, gibt's Tastaturen mit 'nem "unechten" USB-Hub  Ich rate aus eigenener jüngst guter Erfahrung zu einer mechanischen Tastatur mit Switch nach eigener Wahl (blau, braun, schwarz) und einem extra USB-Hub, bei Bedarf auch mit aktiver Unterstützung.
Tastenbrett: Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
USB-Hub: Conrad 4 Port USB 2.0 Hub Metall im Conrad Online Shop
Mit dem USB-Hub habe ich ebenfalls gute Erfahrungen gesammelt, solides Metallgehäuse, welches sich auch locker _unter_ die Schreibtischplatte anschrauben lässt. Man muss das gute Stück nicht permanent im Blickfeld haben.


----------



## eXtra (23. Juni 2011)

<<< G19 / Hochwertig / ALLE FARBEN / USB 2.0 / 160 Euro , willste sie immernoch?


----------



## eXtra (23. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hm, gibt's Tastaturen mit 'nem "unechten" USB-Hub  Ich rate aus eigenener jüngst guter Erfahrung zu einer mechanischen Tastatur mit Switch nach eigener Wahl (blau, braun, schwarz) und einem extra USB-Hub, bei Bedarf auch mit aktiver Unterstützung.
> Tastenbrett: Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
> USB-Hub: Conrad 4 Port USB 2.0 Hub Metall im Conrad Online Shop
> Mit dem USB-Hub habe ich ebenfalls gute Erfahrungen gesammelt, solides Metallgehäuse, welches sich auch locker _unter_ die Schreibtischplatte anschrauben lässt. Man muss das gute Stück nicht permanent im Blickfeld haben.


 Na wenns auch Standcomputer gibt , warum nicht ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Juni 2011)

eXtra schrieb:


> Na wenns auch Standcomputer gibt , warum nicht ?


 L-O-L 
Darauf gleich mal


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (23. Juni 2011)

@ghost:
Die ist doch auch nur made in china^^ ;D


----------



## Nickel (23. Juni 2011)

Mit echtem USB 2.0 Hub meinte ich nur, dass oftmals Tastaturen mit "High Speed USB Anschlüssen" beworben werden, der Hub wie auch die ganze Tastatur natürlich nur 1.1 ist und das Highspeed sich scheinbar darauf bezieht, dass die Tastatur natürlich auch an USB 2.0 angeschlossen wreden kann


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich verweise noch einmal auf meinen Post vom 23. Juni, 14:11 Uhr: Nimm' eine wertige Tastatur wie die Filco und den Metall (aktiv) USB-Hub, der sich dezent unter der Schreibtischpaltte befestigen lässt. Dann hast Du auch gleich 4x USB 2.0 und "Stromfresser" wie externe Festplatten bekommen immer ausreichend Saft 
Nickel, was meinst?


----------



## Nickel (24. Juni 2011)

Was ist an der Meka G1 auszusetzen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Juni 2011)

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Das _Bessere_ ist des (sehr) Guten Feind... Noch heute wird die Filco Majestouch mit *Brown* Switches via DHL mir ins Büro geliefert. Zu Hause verrichtet die Filco Majestouch mit *Blue* Switches seit kurzem ihren Dienst. Die Filco-Handballenauflage in Echtleder sagt mir eher zu, als das Plastik-Teil der Meka G1. Aber wenn man sich daran nicht stört...
Von den Filco's bin ich jedenfalls schlichtweg begeistert


----------



## s|n|s (24. Juni 2011)

FPS + preiswert wie möglich, so teuer wie nötig + USB 2.0 
= Meka G1

Filco+Handballenauflage+Versand
= >200,-€

Bleib bei Meka G1!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Juni 2011)

@Nickel: Decide you must.... (Yoda) Wenn's der Geldbeutel _nicht_ hergibt, wegen mir die Meka, da kann man nicht "mekkan". Ich bin jedenfalls froh, nicht mehr so 'ne Hartplastikhandballenauflage zu haben... Den wunderbaren Tastenanschlag haben beide


----------



## Nickel (24. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute bei Media Markt und da waren die Blackwidow (blues) und die Steelseries 6GV2 (blacks) zum testen ausgestellt und die Blacks der Steelseries haben mir extrem gut gefallen. Wäre die nicht so mickrig ausgestattet, hätte ich die auch gleich mitgenommen. Da die Meka G1 auch die Blacks hat und mit der Austattung kommt, die ich brauche, bleibe ich auch dabei


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

*@Nickel:*
Wie bereits geschrieben, im Grunde gibt es bei der Meka G1 nichts zu "mekkan". Vergangene Woche Freitag wurde meine neue FILCO Majestouch Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital  mit *braunen* Switches ins Büro geliefert.  Selbstverständlich _gleich_ angeschlossen und drauflosgetippt. Wunderbar direktes und _schnelles_ Ansprechverhalten der Tasten, für Schnellschreiber wie mich optimal  Zu Hause tippe ich seit kurzem auf der gleichen Tastatur mit den *blauen* Switches.  Hier ist mir insbesondere das taktile "klick" beim daddeln wichtig. Zudem bin ich von dem Anschlaggeräusch der *blauen* Switches begeistert! Leider sind die "Blues" für's Büro zu laut 
_
Werbung: Diesen Post habe ich aus dem Büro geschrieben..._


----------

